# Best way to get used 3D targets?



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Wanting to start working on my home range. How do y'all get your targets for your home ranges?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

It isn't used, but it is a good deal: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/rinehart-woodland-buck-manufacturer-blem.html


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry I guess I should've been more specific in the title. Looking for Mckenzie ASA targets. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Pick up a couple at a time at the ASA pro ams or look up art brown and get some from him or 3d country also sells some


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out regions as well they have some events near Texas this year.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

robbyreneeward said:


> Wanting to start working on my home range. How do y'all get your targets for your home ranges?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


Look up Art Brown.... He shoots professionally and fixes/resales targwts...... He lives in Tahlequah, Oklahoma


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Look for a 3D range looking to upgrade there targets. They may just want to upgrade or change just a couple and would be happy to get a little money to put towards the new ones. You will pay less too. 
We just put together a second range on 60 acres for tournaments only so we can use our current range for practice only. This will keep the tournament range nicer because it won't have constant use. We aquired our targets from another club looking to upgrade some and change others. We got 25 nice targets for low cost, and a bunch of the targets are brand new. Our plan is to do something similar at the end of this 3D season.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Buy a Pro/Am range. $4200.00 for a 20 target range plus 20 new cores. Call Jenny at ASA 770-795-1232 to reserve a range at Paris. They might be already sold out. The ranges go quick. I have know shooters to split a range to defer the cost.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> Buy a Pro/Am range. $4200.00 for a 20 target range plus 20 new cores. Call Jenny at ASA 770-795-1232 to reserve a range at Paris. They might be already sold out. The ranges go quick. I have know shooters to split a range to defer the cost.


It went up this year.......straight from the ASA Web page.....

They will be offering the event ranges (20 targets) for $3,800.00 and a full set of 20 replacement cores for $800.00 ($4,600 in total). These need to be paid in full a week before the office leaves for an event. $1,000 deposit is required if not paying the full amount at time of placing the order.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

dairyboy4 said:


> It went up this year.......straight from the ASA Web page.....
> 
> They will be offering the event ranges (20 targets) for $3,800.00 and a full set of 20 replacement cores for $800.00 ($4,600 in total). These need to be paid in full a week before the office leaves for an event. $1,000 deposit is required if not paying the full amount at time of placing the order.


You are correct. I was quoting last years price.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Tallcatt said:


> Buy a Pro/Am range. $4200.00 for a 20 target range plus 20 new cores. Call Jenny at ASA 770-795-1232 to reserve a range at Paris. They might be already sold out. The ranges go quick. I have know shooters to split a range to defer the cost.


Thanks for the tip Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

If your interested in a full range getting an ASA range could be the way to go, but if your like me and just need to work on a few problem targets then getting them from Art would be the best option and probably can get a full range cheaper


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

End of the year at local clubs. They usually sell old targets cheap. I will buy them and then repair and repaint targets


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

we bought our range from a club going under last year.got a full 20 target makenzie range and rineharts most had fairly new cores for 2 grand . so look for clubs selling or upgrading to get the cheaper as well.


----------

